# Your Dream Car



## Lex's Guardian

I'll start with Mine:

I'm All American Baby:


----------



## 9361

I've got a few... I'll start in order of importance.. hehe

1969 Boss 429 Mustang... my dream car since I was like 13... 










2000 Cobra R.. limited production I think 300 were made.. full road race car no frills! It made something like 385 hp naturally aspirated 5.4 liter









lol And the current more *realistic* dream... the mommy and me car! lol An 02ish Nissan Altima, 4 doors for the babeh!


----------



## Czar

nice car lex's


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Shes Got Heart said:


> I've got a few... I'll start in order of importance.. hehe
> 
> 1969 Boss 429 Mustang... my dream car since I was like 13...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 Cobra R.. limited production I think 300 were made.. full road race car no frills! It made something like 385 hp naturally aspirated 5.4 liter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol And the current more *realistic* dream... the mommy and me car! lol An 02ish Nissan Altima, 4 doors for the babeh!


I have a sentra - nissan's are decent cars  - I just dislike the blind spot in the driver side/rear view


----------



## dixieland

1970 Camaro.This is my dream car.I will own one one day.But right now I have a 1985 Camaro that the husband and I are fixing up and putting a 350 in.The very first car I owned was a 1990 Camaro with a 350.It would do 11's in the quarter mile.


----------



## geisthexe

I use to own one of these but had to sale her when I was younger .. NOW I regret it .. I want another one 









Man would I love one of these


----------



## Triniboy18

Lamborghini Lp640


----------



## cEElint

65 Cont.


----------



## dixieland

geisthexe said:


> Man would I love one of these


OMG I love that car!That's a high second on my list


----------



## geisthexe

dixieland said:


> OMG I love that car!That's a high second on my list


The classics just get better & better with age.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Those old school coupes have the comfiest seats


----------



## Lex's Guardian

dixieland said:


> 1970 Camaro.This is my dream car.I will own one one day.But right now I have a 1985 Camaro that the husband and I are fixing up and putting a 350 in.The very first car I owned was a 1990 Camaro with a 350.It would do 11's in the quarter mile.


Yeah... GM new how to make a good muscle car - love the GTO's too. My grandma had a sweet '79 TA - before my time of course... Now she barely drives a buick lol


----------



## mygirlmaile

OH! Ill play.

I LOVE this car...my Daddy has one in storage right now...I get it when he dies.
1967 GTO









And the car Im getting when Im a Mommy...
Cadillac Escalade (I drive one now when I nanny and its the smoothest riding car Ive ever been in [Ive been in BMWs, Saabs, Benz, Bentleys].


----------



## Isis

My dream cars are in my driveway 










They have many plans.


----------



## geisthexe

mygirlmaile said:


> OH! Ill play.
> 
> I LOVE this car...my Daddy has one in storage right now...I get it when he dies.
> 1967 GTO


Mygirlmaile .. we need to talkl when daddy passes .. I had a boyfriend back in high school that had a car like that .. I got to street race it one time when he broke his leg ... Oh GOLLYGEE did I love racing that car!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile

geisthexe said:


> Mygirlmaile .. we need to talkl when daddy passes .. I had a boyfriend back in high school that had a car like that .. I got to street race it one time when he broke his leg ... Oh GOLLYGEE did I love racing that car!!!


Lol. I love that car. I havent ridden in it since I was probably...8, but I love it. Its got white leather interior...and its black...and it purrs. LOL.


----------



## 9361

Isis said:


> My dream cars are in my driveway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have many plans.


Those little MR2's are so much fun! I have driven a 91 model, a little newer than yours. What type is the Subaru?


----------



## Isis

Shes Got Heart said:


> Those little MR2's are so much fun! I have driven a 91 model, a little newer than yours. What type is the Subaru?


Have you? Haha yeah theyre so much fun, here in BC we tons of mountain windy roads, so the MR2 just guns it on the down hill 

The Subaru is a 2001 Impreza 2.5RS coupe. Lightest model of the Imprezas, and demolishes the uphill, she likes to eat asphalt for breakfast.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Isis said:


> Have you? Haha yeah theyre so much fun, here in BC we tons of mountain windy roads, so the MR2 just guns it on the down hill
> 
> The Subaru is a 2001 Impreza 2.5RS coupe. Lightest model of the Imprezas, and demolishes the uphill, she likes to eat asphalt for breakfast.


Is it turbo awd?


----------



## Lex's Guardian

mygirlmaile said:


> OH! Ill play.
> 
> I LOVE this car...my Daddy has one in storage right now...I get it when he dies.
> 1967 GTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the car Im getting when Im a Mommy...
> Cadillac Escalade (I drive one now when I nanny and its the smoothest riding car Ive ever been in [Ive been in BMWs, Saabs, Benz, Bentleys].


RIP pontiac... GM did away with them 
Sweet ride though 

At Moroso aka Palm Beach Race Way... An Escalade ran the 1/4 mile... But it cruised down the race way going like 5mph blaring their stereo system. Funniest thing ever,lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian

You guys ever watch Top Gear on BBC? Jay Leno's appeared on it before driving some sweet rides.

I had a '94 turbo eclipse awd when I was 19... Some j/a didn't replace a belt right & while I was on my way home from work the thing through the belt & burned the motor... Man I was so livid. Loved that car


----------



## Isis

Lex's Guardian said:


> Is it turbo awd?


Yep the Impreza is AWD, gotta love Subie's. The MR2 is RWD. Neither are currently boosted, the MR2 has had a custom rebuilt engine ready to be boosted. And have plans on a Japan 2L STI engine swap for the Impreza.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Shibby!! Oooh - Subies are great -specially when they're awd . MR2's aren't too shabby light weight + rwd, never actually driven one but I bet the it'll scoot!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Isis said:


> Yep the Impreza is AWD, gotta love Subie's. The MR2 is RWD. Neither are currently boosted, the MR2 has had a custom rebuilt engine ready to be boosted. And have plans on a Japan 2L STI engine swap for the Impreza.


Whatdaya think of the Honda Integras?


----------



## Isis

My b/f loves his impreza. He put a lot of thought into what car he'd get. There's a lot of lightweight RWD cars out there, what's great about the MR2 is the engine placement being primarily over the drive wheels.


Lex's Guardian said:


> Whatdaya think of the Honda Integras?


How I learned, it's all about traction budget. Each tire can provide only so much traction, when you demand more from the tire then the traction available, you lose it. The downside to the Honda Integra, or any FWD car for that matter, is that there is an incredibly high demand placed on the front wheels. They're involved in a lot of the braking, supplying turning force, and receiving drive power from the engine while doing it. That's not to say they can't perform well though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Mine is the CLK-GTR


----------



## gxkon

ferrari 599 gtb


----------



## boy

Isis said:


> My dream cars are in my driveway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have many plans.


thats what im talking about. :clap: im planning on getting those mk1 mr2 or mk2 mr2. if not then maybe mk3/mk4 supra or talon tsi awd , hmmm cant think of others atm.


----------



## PatienceFlame

My dream car is a 1995 Toyota Tacoma (mini truck) bagged, shaved and body dropped. phantom grill and custom interior.









But really any mini truck would do as a starter, I'd like the tacoma short bed more then anyother mini but if another min popped up I'd snagg it, bag it and dragg it!

Yeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh buddeh!


----------



## cEElint

you'd drool over my friend Brandons 94 and 99 Toyotas.. both bagged, body dropped, shaved and clean as @#$# ... i'll see if i can dig up pics online

found his facebook actually.. friend request pending


----------



## mygirlmaile

Lex's Guardian said:


> RIP pontiac... GM did away with them
> Sweet ride though


I know...my Daddy worked for Pontiac for 25 years before being switching over to Cadillac. My Grandpa worked for Pontiac as well. Its sad to see it go.


----------



## PatienceFlame

cEElint said:


> you'd drool over my friend Brandons 94 and 99 Toyotas.. both bagged, body dropped, shaved and clean as @#$# ... i'll see if i can dig up pics online
> 
> found his facebook actually.. friend request pending


Oh, i bet I would!! can't wait to see it. 
Is your buddy in a car club?

haha, I practically grew up around that scene. infact ever hear of the club Freaks of nature?
My ex Shannon 'Freak Master' was the founder of that club and it is pretty big...they have an aussie chapter now. xD


----------



## 9361

Ok I guess I should do my import dream cars (although I'm a muscle car girl I can't leave out these bad boys)

NO BODY KITS PLEASE! Perfect how they are! 

Toyota Supra









Toyota MR2 (early 90's)









Nissan 350 Z (That was me at 18!! hehe)









1990's Mazda RX7









And holy crap... found this little old school RX7... BAAADDD!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok I guess I should do my import dream cars (although I'm a muscle car girl I can't leave out these bad boys)
> 
> NO BODY KITS PLEASE! Perfect how they are!
> 
> Toyota Supra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota MR2 (early 90's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan 350 Z (That was me at 18!! hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990's Mazda RX7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And holy crap... found this little old school RX7... BAAADDD!!!


HA, I agree. Body kits are 
thought they looked ugly on anything they were applied to!
lol!!!

*Pretty much it's the moo-moo of the car world!*

http://body-kits.biz/images/T/96_civicfeelzcomplete-01.jpg

looks like a hoover vacc in front. xDDDDDDDD LOL!!!!!!


----------



## cEElint

RileyRoo said:


> Oh, i bet I would!! can't wait to see it.
> Is your buddy in a car club?
> 
> haha, I practically grew up around that scene. infact ever hear of the club Freaks of nature?
> My ex Shannon 'Freak Master' was the founder of that club and it is pretty big...they have an aussie chapter now. xD


i think he may be part of Freak of Nature here
he's a painter at a body shop.. i'm pretty sure all paint is done by him

here is his first one









here is his second one, after he redid it.. used to look like his 3rd.. lol









here is his 3rd one.. his second used to look like this.. furry leopard dash and all.. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame

cEElint said:


> i think he may be part of Freak of Nature here
> he's a painter at a body shop.. i'm pretty sure all paint is done by him
> 
> here is his first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is his second one, after he redid it.. used to look like his 3rd.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is his 3rd one.. his second used to look like this.. furry leopard dash and all.. lol


And Shannon worked as a custom painter at PM art studio here. =)

=OOOOOO

THAT LEOPARD PRINT MINI!!!!!! I'VE SEEN THAT TRUCK BEFORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and no wonder!!!!! 
I SEE THE FREAK LOGO ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Truck Club Profile - Freaks of Nature - Major Accomplishments - Mini Truckin' Magazine

YUP, YUP!!

Shannon painted his capri pornstar pink with electric lime green flames. (he sold it last year and i was so upset! i loved that car! Now I think it is in CALI and I think the guy who had it sold it to a friend because of some issues?)









He traded the capri for a buick which he chopped the top and eventually painted it purple.









And he did this for one of his members, Jap. it is a blue with flake (IMO, this truck is down right BADA$$!!!)


----------



## jmejiaa

M3 is my dream car that I can afford. I almost got one but decided it isn't the right time yet, I'm 23.

Other then that there are some other M's and Porsche's I love.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

My dream car!


----------



## Carley

da flintstones car (that is a hot rod right there) i would buy that car thing any day!


----------



## franktank1

Here's the link to my truck club: http://http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=63318640

It's just a group of friends with similar interests that started a club. But we've got some pretty unique rides. Check it out. BTW, Ben's S10, That's mine.


----------



## cEElint

diggin the Taco.. is it SC'd


----------



## franktank1

cEElint said:


> diggin the Taco.. is it SC'd


Yeah, sure is. It's got some ridiculous rear end, like a 4:62 or something. It can be scary. It doesn't look as fast as it is. The Lightning is pretty quick too.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

StaffyDaddy said:


> My dream car!


That's friggin' awesome lol!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Isis said:


> My b/f loves his impreza. He put a lot of thought into what car he'd get. There's a lot of lightweight RWD cars out there, what's great about the MR2 is the engine placement being primarily over the drive wheels.How I learned, it's all about traction budget. Each tire can provide only so much traction, when you demand more from the tire then the traction available, you lose it. The downside to the Honda Integra, or any FWD car for that matter, is that there is an incredibly high demand placed on the front wheels. They're involved in a lot of the braking, supplying turning force, and receiving drive power from the engine while doing it. That's not to say they can't perform well though.


 Your bf & my hubby would get along well... Good point about the honda integra's I failed to remember those are only FWD - then you have those who waste making a rwd conversion. It is a 'preference thing' with some though I prefer rwd/awd over all. The physics make sense to me no problem & the mr2's are a bang for your buck - my hubby's into f body's but he when he talks imports it's either mr2's or german/euro prototypes. He's a Porsche guy over all though - me I like the imports


----------



## Lex's Guardian

mygirlmaile said:


> I know...my Daddy worked for Pontiac for 25 years before being switching over to Cadillac. My Grandpa worked for Pontiac as well. Its sad to see it go.


At least they left the Camaro - woot for amhistory motors. I'm sure pontiac will find their way back sooner or later. The cash for clunkers thing really bothered me, I felt like it was destroying a part of our american heritage, muscle cars - for pennies on the dollar.

My momma had a '91 firebird too, I loved that car  even if it was a v6


----------



## PatienceFlame

franktank1 said:


> Here's the link to my truck club: http://http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=63318640
> 
> It's just a group of friends with similar interests that started a club. But we've got some pretty unique rides. Check it out. BTW, Ben's S10, That's mine.


Ah man.... Mama seriously is diggin' that pain job! Jeramie's 69 CST Pickup Photo Gallery - Photo 3 of 7 by HeadTurners - MySpace Photos

How many chapters do you all have? I've never heard of HeadTurners.
But I guess it is like Local Finesse, Nokturnal, and sunset..they are more popular in CAL then Vegas or anywhere else.


----------



## tablerock

I haven't read the whole post, but HAD to post this before finishing....

SHE'S GOT HEART...We called ours Eleanor! Black Jade Paint Job, Original Interior in Black and Wood Panelling Accents.

...put three motors in her before selling her because nothing would stick...hence the name Eleanor. Guy we sold her to...blew the motor within two weeks...mechanic he took her to couldn't figure out what was wrong and what happened (except the idiot was racing it before the third motor had even seen 500 miles).

...I wonder if I still have pictures?...

- Sara


----------



## franktank1

RileyRoo said:


> Ah man.... Mama seriously is diggin' that pain job! Jeramie's 69 CST Pickup Photo Gallery - Photo 3 of 7 by HeadTurners - MySpace Photos
> 
> How many chapters do you all have? I've never heard of HeadTurners.
> But I guess it is like Local Finesse, Nokturnal, and sunset..they are more popular in CAL then Vegas or anywhere else.


Those are all the members that you saw on our page, I was Acrophobia when I first got in it, the big clubs seemed to lack a closeness I guess would be the right word. Most of the people in it have known each other since elementary school, I came around about three years ago.

The truck your referring to, the owner did the paint and airbrushing on it. He runs a resto shop and is absolutely sick with an airbrush. He did the dash on my truck. We've got a motor guy, a body guy, and a suspension guy, so we all have the experience to build everything without outsourcing so it's kinda cool. But we're the only chapter so to speak, not in it for the recognition, we just enjoy what we do.

Lee's truck, the s10, is getting some sick stuff done to it right now. Front end conversion ( I won't say what, it's just bad a--), LT1 swap, backhalf, body drop, etc. I'll send you a pic of that when it's put together.


----------



## CraziNate

My dream car list can go on forever. If I had the money I would buy an airplane hanger and fill it with every car I ever wanted.

Here are some of the cars that are on the top of my list.

Lamborghini Reventon: Only 20 produced








Ferrari F430: Flat/Satin Black








BMW M3 E92








Nissan GTR R35








Pagani Zonda R: Full Carbon Fiber








Porsche 911 GT3 RSR


----------



## Mcleod15

I use to own one of my dream cars 2006 Evo IX MR had a couple of bolt ons a custom tune puttin down 350ish AWHP 0-60 in best time of 3.7 seconds fastest I ever got it was 160mph








Now I own this, Not so fast








But My dream car would be 2009 Corvette Zr1 620hp of supercharged fun


----------



## PatienceFlame

franktank1 said:


> Those are all the members that you saw on our page, I was Acrophobia when I first got in it, the big clubs seemed to lack a closeness I guess would be the right word. Most of the people in it have known each other since elementary school, I came around about three years ago.
> 
> The truck your referring to, the owner did the paint and airbrushing on it. He runs a resto shop and is absolutely sick with an airbrush. He did the dash on my truck. We've got a motor guy, a body guy, and a suspension guy, so we all have the experience to build everything without outsourcing so it's kinda cool. But we're the only chapter so to speak, not in it for the recognition, we just enjoy what we do.
> 
> Lee's truck, the s10, is getting some sick stuff done to it right now. Front end conversion ( I won't say what, it's just bad a--), LT1 swap, backhalf, body drop, etc. I'll send you a pic of that when it's put together.


I think las vegas' Acrophobia disbanned or they kicked the presedent to the curb. I don't remember cause this happened about 5 years ago. I was at Reso and I remember Aro members got into a good fight. I miss reso.... =/
but really? I LOVE HIS SKILLZ! very nice work!

did you get voted in at your states council meeting to start a club or is it just a few friends with a logo? either way that's pretty sweet!

and.....you had me at body drop! LOL! 

I can't wait to see that!!!!!!!

(( weird but for somereason I remembered someone had ziptied their grill inplace. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not sure why that came to mind. but hey..Zipties are a minitruckers duct tape right? haha! must be from going back thinking bout reso ))


----------



## franktank1

RileyRoo said:


> I think las vegas' Acrophobia disbanned or they kicked the presedent to the curb. I don't remember cause this happened about 5 years ago. I was at Reso and I remember Aro members got into a good fight. I miss reso.... =/
> but really? I LOVE HIS SKILLZ! very nice work!
> 
> did you get voted in at your states council meeting to start a club or is it just a few friends with a logo? either way that's pretty sweet!
> 
> and.....you had me at body drop! LOL!
> 
> I can't wait to see that!!!!!!!
> 
> (( weird but for somereason I remembered someone had ziptied their grill inplace. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not sure why that came to mind. but hey..Zipties are a minitruckers duct tape right? haha! must be from going back thinking bout reso ))


Zipties are a minitruckers best friend, but I don't know about using them to hold my grill in, sounds pretty janky. As is the case with a lot of bagged trucks. There's some hacked up stuff out there.

But to answer your question, we're just a group of friends with a logo. And our trucks are exactly what the logo says (I wish the cops would disregard the logo sometimes, but I guess that's par for the course). We've got a couple of features out there. I know Bradley's truck has a couple of features, Blakes truck does, and several field shots in various magazines. You've probably seen them before if you read any of them.

Here's a link to the truck i mentioned was getting worked on Lee's body drop pics Photo Gallery - Photo 36 of 42 by HeadTurners - MySpace Photos 1. Can you tell me what kind of truck it is? 2. What's the front end conversion?

Reso....I would have loved to gone to Reso, or any west coast show for that matter. Havoc/Havasu is also one I think I would highly enjoy. But the east coast is usually where I stay.


----------



## CraziNate

Mcleod15 said:


> I use to own one of my dream cars 2006 Evo IX MR had a couple of bolt ons a custom tune puttin down 350ish AWHP 0-60 in best time of 3.7 seconds fastest I ever got it was 160mph


This is my realistic dream car. I hope to get one by the end of this year. 4g63 is the best 4 banger EVAR! I have a 98 GST right now and I love it


----------



## tablerock

Mcleod...awesome Corvette if I may agree with you! I saw a concept car in a 2000 magazine showing the supposed 2009 Corvette...however, Chevrolet never accepted 1/2 the concept ideas and I am still waiting for the rear end to improve more toward the concept.

- Sara


----------



## bluefamily

*dream car*

one that runs consistantly and is dependable.


----------



## B.Mamba

I have me a 96 383 transam


----------



## Firehazard

Two dogs chillin' in the cockpit only thing missing....


----------



## Mcleod15

CraziNate said:


> This is my realistic dream car. I hope to get one by the end of this year. 4g63 is the best 4 banger EVAR! I have a 98 GST right now and I love it


yeah man, those motors can handle alot on stock internals. My buddy is selling his right now 03 MITSUBISHI EVO 8 595WHP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its a fully built evo 8 thing is making way over 500 awhp.


----------



## Czar

Kg has been busy and asked if I could post her dream car. so I insisted


----------



## Czar

I love these 
Lambo diablo









Ferrari F50


----------



## KnineGuy

1967 Mustang GTA Fastback, 351, with the rock crusher...all black Mmmmmmm


----------



## vdubbinya

heres my actually somewhat affordable ride. Vw mk4 r32 (awd vr6) turbo'd (makes about 750awd hp) which is nuts. 








mine 








as u can see, its some similarity to mine already,but im just fwd, turbo'd 4cyl. but anyone that knows how awd launch's, knows the difference  
Now, with that out of the way, lex u hit my dream car on the money. twin turbo saleen s7 baby! car is nuts, and the aerodynamics hit my G spot on the head. 








oh and nate. u got a great taste in cars my brother. that zonda is the hotness.
and forgot to add, my best friend had a 2002 evo in blue, had 450hp 2 the wheels. awesome cars. it blew up, rebuilt it 3 times, never got it running str8 again, so they burned it to the ground and collected insurance haha


----------



## CraziNate

Thanks bro, I have several friends with Evos. I drool over them everytime I see them or when I ride in them. A guy down here has an Evo 1, 3, and 5 and a dude that lives down the street from me has a EK Civic hatch with a 4g63 AWD swap with about 600-700HP. Hopefully my job will be good to me this year and I will be able to afford one. But European Exotics FTW!


----------



## cEElint

63 VW Ragtop Bug










63 Lincoln Cont. hardtop










77 FJ40 Landcruiser










i could go on and on.. lol..


----------



## PatienceFlame

franktank1 said:


> Zipties are a minitruckers best friend, but I don't know about using them to hold my grill in, sounds pretty janky. As is the case with a lot of bagged trucks. There's some hacked up stuff out there.
> 
> But to answer your question, we're just a group of friends with a logo. And our trucks are exactly what the logo says (I wish the cops would disregard the logo sometimes, but I guess that's par for the course). We've got a couple of features out there. I know Bradley's truck has a couple of features, Blakes truck does, and several field shots in various magazines. You've probably seen them before if you read any of them.
> 
> Here's a link to the truck i mentioned was getting worked on Lee's body drop pics Photo Gallery - Photo 36 of 42 by HeadTurners - MySpace Photos 1. Can you tell me what kind of truck it is? 2. What's the front end conversion?
> 
> Reso....I would have loved to gone to Reso, or any west coast show for that matter. Havoc/Havasu is also one I think I would highly enjoy. But the east coast is usually where I stay.


been to havoc davids dam run, 5 years of reso, let me tell you! reso was so fing cold!!!!!! even with two people in a tent with three blankets on it was still cold, spring heat. the two years of freak fest before for it was cancled.

the truck looks to me like it is an s10 front end. but with the underconstruction it is hard to tell what a gutted truck is. imo it looks like either an early s10 or a blazer because of the shape of the headlight sockets. Now, now..don't get you panties in a bunch. I may know a few things about trucks just don't ask me about a frontend conversion. like I said, it really is hard to tell what I am looking at when I see an undercunstroction project. the front end looks like my ex's burbalanche he was working on. xD LOL! and don't forget...I am just the hot chick that hangs out with car clubs and drinks all night at car runs!!


----------



## franktank1

RileyRoo said:


> been to havoc davids dam run, 5 years of reso, let me tell you! reso was so fing cold!!!!!! even with two people in a tent with three blankets on it was still cold, spring heat. the two years of freak fest before for it was cancled.
> 
> the truck looks to me like it is an s10 front end. but with the underconstruction it is hard to tell what a gutted truck is. imo it looks like either an early s10 or a blazer because of the shape of the headlight sockets. Now, now..don't get you panties in a bunch. I may know a few things about trucks just don't ask me about a frontend conversion. like I said, it really is hard to tell what I am looking at when I see an undercunstroction project. the front end looks like my ex's burbalanche he was working on. xD LOL! and don't forget...I am just the hot chick that hangs out with car clubs and drinks all night at car runs!!


You were close enough, and I give you props for knowing as much as you do. Its actually an 87 S10 (like you said) with a 67 full size chevy conversion. I agree it's hard to tell while its under construction. If you look at Jeramie's truck (the one you liked the paint on) it's the same front end as that, just sectioned to fit a smaller truck.

And there is nothing wrong with being the hot chick, it's actually kinda smart. Let the boys do all the work, and you get to enjoy the fun part.

P.S......... I don't wear panties! lol


----------



## Mcleod15

cEElint said:


> 63 VW Ragtop Bug


We had one of these on about a 8-9 inch lift with 38inch ground hawgs on it. Had a 350 in it, 
big lift + Bug + 38inch ground hawgs + 350 = one awesome mud ride.


----------



## cEElint

poor car.. why couldnt you do it to one of those nasty super beetles?


----------



## thaim

mygirlmaile said:


> 1967 GTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOOK AT THAT SWEEEET RIDE id love to own one of those for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Czar said:


> Kg has been busy and asked if I could post her dream car. so I insisted


pfft... :clap:


----------



## PatienceFlame

franktank1 said:


> You were close enough, and I give you props for knowing as much as you do. Its actually an 87 S10 (like you said) with a 67 full size chevy conversion. I agree it's hard to tell while its under construction. If you look at Jeramie's truck (the one you liked the paint on) it's the same front end as that, just sectioned to fit a smaller truck.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with being the hot chick, it's actually kinda smart. Let the boys do all the work, and you get to enjoy the fun part.
> 
> P.S......... I don't wear panties! lol


LOL! thanks, I commonly see alot of s10's so it was easy to guess but the rest looked iffy and so I wasnt too sure. And isnt that how it goes? you get hot chicks, mini's and everyone :cheers:

LOL @ the last part


----------



## CraziNate

Here's some more of my dream cars...

Porsche Carrera GT









Audi R8 GT3









Lotus Exige









Nissan Skyline R34 GTR tuned by Mines









Lexus IS-F


----------

